# prostitution, prostitutes, "massage" parlors



## Deleted member 2626

So one time a few years ago I found this cool place a few miles from where I used to rent an apartment and it was dinghy and i just knew. Long story short, paid for an expensive 100 dollar handy from a chubby yet sexy black woman. Filthy man. . .well it was more for the experience and I have never paid since. My buddy recently found a whorehouse here in PA and got a 40 dollar handy from a vividly attractive hooker off of backpages. I'm no sex fiend but payment is emotionally easier for a sensitive guy like me. anyone else have experience with street whores or legit parlors or houses? STP whorehouse database thread?
Met one one time in Springfield, MO after getting off a train and she admitted she was working and she was cool as shit, my buddy bummed a cigarette off her hahah.


----------



## Mankini

research the Russian mob. theyve been haulin girls over here for decades. hang around brighton beach long enough youll see what it tis im talkin about, braht.


----------



## SEMICHRIST

you're gonna wanna get to Thailand ASAP


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I went to get a massage for the first time about 6 years ago, it was an Asian parlor but didn't seem too nasty. I really enjoyed the experience, it was amazing actually. I was so into it I decided to learn and study as much as I could about giving massages. I've always felt good inside doing kind things for others, so it seemed like a good fit for me. Not in the way that I'd ever be able to make it a career, just something I wanted to be good at. 

I continued to get massages, paying more attention to their techniques than I was relaxing/taking in the experience. I then put an ad on Craigslist offering free massages, and that was quite successful. I would try out techniques and learn how different everyone's body was. I'd go home and watch videos, bring those techniques with me next time out on a call. It was pretty rad, no regrets. 

Some of the ladies wanted more, either by asking for more or telling me with their bodies reaction as my hands neared certain parts, writhing up in such a way/breathing heavily/moans. I think I inadvertently became a non profit traveling sex worker for a while there, almost no regrets. I learned a lot and the feedback I got gives me the impression I give a great massage. 

That's all I wanted out of it, so it was a success. I no longer run that Craigslist ad. I still go into parlors now and then when I can afford to spend $50+tip for an hour of relaxation. Only three times did I find myself in a place where they began gliding fingers across my butthole and over my nuts. They usually come up and whisper in your ear to either turn over or they'll gesture with their hand and mouth like hey want a BJ too? This last time she pulled her hands like she was doing air doggy style and smiled at me suggestively.. 

I turn them down because my mind is always going, and I can't seem to block out the thoughts. Is she a sex slave, would she be doing this profession on her own under no pressure of force from others? Is she even free? Does she enjoy that? I know the answers, and I feel for them. I appreciate their PG rated massage, I tip them well but I cannot take advantage of their unfortunate situation, I don't think I'd even be able to get hard. Not hating on anyone else about it, but personally I just can't.


----------



## salxtina

Database? -Let's not do the pigs work for them, I'm sure theyre doing lots of 'datamining' on their own....

Lupo man your story is hella interesting. 

Yeah the range of ways people wind up working in parlors etc is wide and complicated for sure... I dont claim to understand details of anything but my impression is that pros/escorts advertising on Backpage are more independent/self-employed, idk

@Tatanka it makes sense that paying a callgirl could seem safer or less emotionally overwhelming than navigating casual sex otherwise....
For everybody trying to live off the grid/underground I'd just say, respect other peoples hustles and you're less likely to run into a bad situation... like basically, tip don't haggle and don't throw slurs around [like probably don't say wh*rehouse/h*ker and youll be fine]


----------



## Mankini

salxtina said:


> Database? -Let's not do the pigs work for them, I'm sure theyre doing lots of 'datamining' on their own....
> 
> Lupo man your story is hella interesting.
> 
> Yeah the range of ways people wind up working in parlors etc is wide and complicated for sure... I dont claim to understand details of anything but my impression is that pros/escorts advertising on Backpage are more independent/self-employed, idk
> 
> @Tatanka it makes sense that paying a callgirl could seem safer or less emotionally overwhelming than navigating casual sex otherwise....
> For everybody trying to live off the grid/underground I'd just say, respect other peoples hustles and you're less likely to run into a bad situation... like basically, tip don't haggle and don't throw slurs around [like probably don't say wh*rehouse/h*ker and youll be fine]




I think ''no haggle'' depends on which culture yer dealin with. I once saw 4 girls in San Jo stop and discuss ...something...for almost 10 minutes before one finally jumped in the Juan's car.


----------



## Deleted member 8978

Years ago, I heard news saying that Macon, GA has cracked down on massage parlors that hosted prostitution suspiciously. I believe the state's bureau of investigation (GBI in this case) has kept surveillance, so I don't think it's a good idea to go there and find who you're looking for. Keep an eye out for law enforcement altogether if you decide to proceed.


----------



## Tude

MmMmmMm - (and I still run into them once in a while) had some cool friends (strippers / drag queens) while I was in the bartending business for several years - used to travel to their bars when they were working as well - yep my blue commuter bike leaning on the wall by the stage hehe). I think a couple might have delved into some side business as well. meh - they were fun to hang with.


----------



## Rob Nothing

a few times. the whole money changing hands thing kind of kills it though. there's no passion.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

wow lots of thoughtful replies. to reply to the last yeah, no passion for sure. A connection still feels good with a female even as a fucking hermit. I've only ever had passionate sex a few times out of the number of girls though. Not super common. I was kidding about the database. It was justa thread idea, I don't pursue or waste money on this. Not that some lonely day I may not again.


----------



## pongo

Lost my V card to a prostitute in the Red District of Amsterdam. No regrets, I wanted to get over the mental block of being a virgin.

As far as the actual sex was concerned, it wasn't great but I also wasn't asking for much. I believe that the most accurate description would be "looser than a wizard's sleeve".


----------



## Deleted member 17110

Thailand is to far. You need to check out Mexico. Full service is $15. We even had an old lady offer a bj for $1. As far as negotiating goes, it depends where you are. In cancun city, The spa girl said $50 and I said no $15. As I was walking out the door, she accepted. It was fun a few times but after having a girl yawn, another check her watch mid way through and then one ltrying to steal the money out of my wallet during a blowjob, I was done. I did have the best, most intimate sex with a professional girl who I actually went to school with her sister. It was the most amazing sex I ever had. Enjoy and BE SAFE!


----------



## Johnny Maddox

Mankini said:


> research the Russian mob. theyve been haulin girls over here for decades. hang around brighton beach long enough youll see what it tis im talkin about, braht.



Brighton beach brooklyn is like the little ukraine.


----------



## Deleted member 14481

"Chubby yet sexy"

Come on, now. ::meh::​


----------

